# kennedy park



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

does anyone know what tournament went out of kennedy park today 6/16/12


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe Mohawk valley bass anglers had their tx their today. Know they were on the river, that pool, so I assume that's the ramp they used.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes Mohawk went out of Kennedy 1-4 place was all in the 8lb range.

Mark


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks you


----------

